# Identify this structure



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2006)

I know what it is........ lets see if you know what it is.

I will give you folks some time to figure it out, and then I will post the story of its significance.

Clue #1..... Its in the Pacific


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it on Kwajalein?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2006)

Bomb craters?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, its in the Central Pacific and the structure is made of concrete.

And the answer is germane to this web site and of interest to most of you.

And that is a bomb crater next to the structure.

Clue - look at the scale at the bottom left and compare it to the bomb crater.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a radar dish similar to the one in the James Bond movie in Cuba (I think it was Goldeneye).


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 14, 2006)

bikini


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

pbfoot is the closest guess yet for location.

Another clue. The shape of the structure is bowl shaped.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmmm, dont know got me...


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, some more information.

1) It is in the Marshall Islands

2) It has to do with explosions of the largest kind

3) It is a concrete dome shaped structure


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Is that where they tested nuclear explosions..... Huh


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2006)

Bunker for A bomb tests?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Bunker for A bomb tests?



Good guess but no. Although it had to do with the nuclear program.

Lets see if you can figure out the atoll.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2006)

Enewetok Atoll, and its a huge crater filled with radioactive soil and material and then sealed with a concrete "cap".


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Enewetok Atoll, and its a huge crater filled with radioactive soil and material and then sealed with a concrete "cap".



*Yes!!!!!

Wildcat gets a thumbs up.*

I will post some more info on this later today.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

It's actually on Runit Island. Wildcat beat me to it. The crater with the concrete cap was the Cactus test crater, which was one test in the Hardtack I series.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Evans is correct.

I'm still investigating what bomb test gouged out the crater in the reef.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

I initially thout it was from another test. It looks like it was from Ivy King, the largest non-hydrogen explosion. It was 500 kilotons. Still looking, but Ivy King was 2000 feet north of Runit, so that is most likely it.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I initially thout it was from another test. It looks like it was from Ivy King, the largest non-hydrogen explosion. It was 500 kilotons. Still looking, but Ivy King was 2000 feet north of Runit, so that is most likely it.



I dont believe it was Ivy King. 2000 ft away is far from the island.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

2000 feet is less than half a mile. Looks about right judging by the picture.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

It may be LaCrosse after all. I was looking into that one earlier and just read this:
Test:	Lacrosse
Time:	18:25 4 May 1956 (GMT)
06:25 5 May 1956 (local)
Location:	Platform on reef off Runit (Yvonne) Island, Enewetak Atoll
Test Height and Type:	8 feet above platform, 17 feet above reef, surface burst
Yield:	40 kt

LASL test of an externally initiated boosted primary in a thermonuclear system mockup for the TX-39 (a redesign of the Mk-15). The overall device was 34.5 inches in diameter and 100 inches long, weight was 8386 lb., the primary system was 583 lb. Predicted yield was 25-50 kt. This primary was similar to the all oralloy device safety tested in Project 56 #1. This primary was used in the Redwing Apache thermonuclear shot, and was similar to the device later fired in Plumbbob Priscilla.

Crater dimensions were 400 feet wide, 55 feet deep.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2006)

One more piece pointing to LaCrosse:
Test:	Cactus
Time:	18:15 5 May 1958 (GMT)
06:15 6 May 1958 (local)
Location:	Runit (Yvonne) Island, Enewetak Atoll
Test Height and Type:	Surface, 3 feet off shot building floor
Yield:	18 kt

LASL test of a MK-43 primary in a thermonuclear system mockup. Similar to to the Elder device. Predicted yield 13-14 kt. The Cactus device primary weighed 110.3 lb (50 kg). The over all device weighed 1432 lb. and had a width of 18 inches and a length of 69 inches.

The device was detonated 596 feet southwest of the Redwing Lacrosse crater. The Cactus crater had a diameter of 346 feet, and a maximum depth of 37.2 feet (with a 8-14 foot lip). In 1979-1980 this crater was used as a burial pit to inter 110,000 cubic yards of radioactive soil scraped from the various contaminated Enewetak Atoll islands.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Evansglider, I believe youre right.

I suspected it was Lacrosse, but I wanted to look at the test data more closely.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2006)

The reason I think it was Lacrosse now is because I would think a 500 kiloton yield from Ivy King would have made a larger crater than the one seen in the picture. The 2 craters look similar in size and the dimensions are close.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 17, 2006)

here's a pic of the "dome"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats pretty ****ing cool!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thats pretty ****ing cool!



since its radioactive, maybe the term is "its pretty hot!"


----------

